
Show HN: Node.js HTTP client for creating fast and scalable applications - acanguven
https://github.com/puzzle-js/puzzle-warden
======
kiantol
Seems really useful for building large-scale web crawlers.

~~~
acanguven
We are using it with micro frontend solution. HTTP is quite hard to scale on
load. As we can't use rpc communication because of our container orchestration
system, we will continue to use Warden. It helps us a lot.

